# Problème lors du jumelage de la magic mouse



## Lullaby382 (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'avoir une magic mouse, mais je n'arrive pas à la jumeler.
J'ai Mac OS X 10.5.8, l'iMac me détecte ma souris, il arrive à se connecter à ma souris, mais impossible de se jumeler avec. Voici le message que j'obtiens :

"La tentative de jumelage a échoué. Assurez-vous que votre souris se trouve à portée de cet ordinateur, qu'elle est allumée et détectable.
Ensuite, cliquez sur continuer pour réessayer.

Impossible de jumeler l'ordinateur avec votre souris."

Sachant que toutes les mises à jour de l'ordi sont faites...

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneuse, merci


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Janvier 2010)

Lullaby382 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'avoir une magic mouse, mais je n'arrive pas à la jumeler.
> J'ai Mac OS X 10.5.8, l'iMac me détecte ma souris, il arrive à se connecter à ma souris, mais impossible de se jumeler avec. Voici le message que j'obtiens :
> 
> ...



bonsoir
As-tu lu le topic d'Apple ? : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2845?viewlocale=fr_FR
cordialement JP


----------



## Lullaby382 (3 Janvier 2010)

Oui, je l'avais lu, mais ça n'indique pas ce que l'on peut faire lorsqu'il refuse de faire le jumelage...

Je viens de mettre à jour logiciel le Wireless Mouse, mais le problème reste identique, le jumelage échoue.
C'est bizarre, quand je vais dans bluetooth, ma souris apparait comme jumelée mais non connectée, alors qu'elle est allumée et clignote pour se jumeler...


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Janvier 2010)

Lullaby382 a dit:


> Oui, je l'avais lu, mais ça n'indique pas ce que l'on peut faire lorsqu'il refuse de faire le jumelage...
> 
> Je viens de mettre à jour logiciel le Wireless Mouse, mais le problème reste identique, le jumelage échoue.
> C'est bizarre, quand je vais dans bluetooth, ma souris apparait comme jumelée mais non connectée, alors qu'elle est allumée et clignote pour se jumeler...



Il semblerait que ta souris soit détectable mais pas ton ordinateur ?


----------



## Lullaby382 (3 Janvier 2010)

Je sais pas, comment je peux vérifier ça?
Ds bluetooth, les cases activée et détectable sont cochées.


----------



## Lullaby382 (5 Janvier 2010)

Up!
Personne n'a d'idées? Je vais devoir me déplacer à un apple store?


----------



## Lullaby382 (5 Janvier 2010)

Par contre, j'ai une question, je me demande si le bouton d'allumage de ma souris n'est pas à l'envers : pour l'allumer, je dois pousser le bouton vers le haut, la votre est pareil?


----------



## domicaz (6 Janvier 2010)

même problème que toi mais ayant aussi un pc à la maison : le paradoxe --> j'ai réussi à le faire marcher sur le pc !!! (non sans mal je te rassure)
mais contrairement au mac, sur le pc (et XP) j'ai au bout d'un moment réussi à trouver une fenêtre sur le logiciel de la magic mouse qui me demandait un code. je l'avais lu sur un site auparavant et j'ai donné le code d'usine "0000" et miracle ça a marché instantanément.
De retour sur mon mac mini power pc 1,25 ghz avec 10.5.8 je cherche toujours. Je crois que je vais désinstaller et recommencer tout, mais ce coup ci ne pas laisser le mac trouver la souris mais le forcer à demander le code d'usine (je crois en demandant de trouver un appareil Bluetooh et non pas seulement la magic mouse).
je fais ça et je reviens une fois que j'ai réussis pour expliquer. Mais je me dis qu'Apple devrait revoir dans le logiciel "Apple wireless magic mouse" une fenêtre plus simple pour cette saisie de code.


----------



## Lullaby382 (6 Janvier 2010)

Merci, je me sens moins seule^^
J'ai pu tester ma magic sur des iMacs blancs ce matin : en moins d'une minute, elle fonctionnait alors que l'OS n'est même pas à jour...

J'ai déjà testé de l'installer avec le code d'usine, mais rien à faire, même en demandant de trouver un appareil bluetooth...

Je crois que ma seule solution reste de réinstaller mac os X, mais j'ai pas vraiment ni l'envie ni le temps pour ça, surtout si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas après...
Donc si tu trouves une solution, je suis preneuse


----------



## domicaz (6 Janvier 2010)

j'ai rien réinstallé encore hormis le logiciel "apple wireless mouse" sans que ça y est fait grand chose. Mais je crois que tous mes ennuies viennent de ma clé bluetooh (Ovislink BT2-20): pour ne pas m'embêter j'ai pris la première venue dans une petite boite de pc du quartier. je vais aller chercher une qui est recommandée par les utilisateurs de mac.
Ah oui, mon téléphone portable aussi n'arrive pas à se connecter. Le mac l'identifie mais ne veut se connecter.:mouais:


----------



## Lullaby382 (6 Janvier 2010)

Bah moi, c'est le bluetooth intégré ds l'iMac...
Je viens de tester et je peux jumeler mon iPhone sans pb. Donc le pb vient ni du bluetooth ni de la souris...
Comment t'as fait pr désinstaller le logiciel "apple wireless mouse"?


----------



## domicaz (7 Janvier 2010)

tata tata!
ça marche!! Et Nickel!:rateau:
c'était ma clé bluetooth la fautive!
je viens de la changer pour une Belkin (déclarée compatible Mac) achetée à la Fnac 
(18 euros quand même ! faut vraiment vouloir y aller maintenant là bas)
mais bon problème résolu
En tout cas l'ancienne: la Ovislink BT2-20 pas compatible!!! 
facturée 9 Euros!
bon ben je vais aller voir Ebay.

pour Applewireless nan j'avais pas pu l'enlever


----------



## Lullaby382 (7 Janvier 2010)

Ok, merci, je vais voir pour réinstaller l'os...


----------



## VEROSOURIS (20 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
En cherchant des solutions j'ai trouvé votre question. Ensuite j'ai trouvé une solution, donc je la transmets : il se peut que votre souris ait été connectée avec un autre appareil et elle garde cela en "mémoire" pour effacer cela il faut lui retirer les piles pendant quelques secondes et puis les remettre. 
Chez moi cela a suffit!
Véro


----------

